# Mooch: LG HB4 "Mustard" 30A 1500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results



## Alex (2/4/16)

LG HB4 "Mustard" 30A 1500mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a great 30A/1600mAh battery, better than brown HB4 self.electronic_cigarette

submitted an hour ago by Mooch315 [+1]

Bottom Line: This mustard-colored version of the HB4 is a great 30A continuous, 1600mAh battery that outperforms the brown HB4 in voltage and capacity. It exceeds the VTC4's starting pulse voltage and equals the Aspire 1800's voltage. The mustard HB4 can be pulsed at up to about 50A before its voltage gets uselessly low.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...eat-30a-battery-better-than-brown-hb4.735938/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7566/

18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447

26650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic.../lg_hb4_mustard_30a_1500mah_18650_bench_test/


----------

